# Av123 rocket parts order



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok folks

Going to post this up one last time as I am going to be placing the order from china next week.

If you need any woofers or tweeters for anything from the rocket line( danny as all the Xseries parts covered) please either post up here or PM/email me what you need.

I would like to make one order to save on shipping from china. Yes I should be able to get drivers later but.... its going to be expensive due to shipping.

This is just to get a count of stuff so I can finalize pricing.

Thanks


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

I sent you an email a while back, but I need 1 woofer for the 1000's.


----------



## HUSKER (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a friend that I hoked up with 850's that has blown tweeters I'll steer him to this thread.

Husker


----------



## codeman (Oct 30, 2010)

*av123 repslacement parts*

i need 4 tweeters for the 850 rocket line and 1 tweeter for the 450. i will PM you, codeman.


----------



## GZeus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Is this still open?*

Not sure if I'm too late to the party but I could use a pair of the 8" woofers for my Strata Mini's.
I only need one for replacement of a damaged unit but figure its better to replace the pair for balance.


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Just wondering what the ETA would be for these? Any idea? I'm going to be selling my 1000's soon but want to replace that driver first.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

I got some good news for most the other day...... havent had time to send out emails yet.

I hope to send email out either late this weekend or Mon/Tue....

If anyone needs drivers and hasnt emailed me yet, the next few days will be the time to do so.


----------



## Bucketfoot (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't need a driver, but I would be interested in finding out what it would cost to get a spare amp for an RS1000. I don't need one at the moment, but would consider picking one up to have just in case.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you have to get these from China? I ask becasue I just had the tweeter blow in my Ref 1.5 (after having the tweeter in the Ref 100 go bad a few months ago), and the ref tweeters were available from Madisound.


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't really keep up with the later model of Rockets after I bought my original setup but didn't the Bigfoot, 450, 550, 750 etc use Vifa tweeters? If I recall correctly these were available from several sources...at least when I last checked.

I certainly wouldn't mind having access to some spares down the road if something were to go wrong with my Bigfoot, 550,s or 300's. I guess you would have to take a gamble on what to order and hope you get it right.

Edit: I'm in the same boat Bucketfoot


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Kevin_Wadsworth said:


> Do you have to get these from China? I ask because I just had the tweeter blow in my Ref 1.5 (after having the tweeter in the Ref 100 go bad a few months ago)..........












What are you pushing these with????


----------



## HUSKER (Feb 11, 2009)

TooManyToys said:


> What are you pushing these with????


Nice Avatar,, I just ordered a 2012 BOSS 302.

Husker


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok 

I finally have all the info needed.....

If you havent emailed me, please do asap and I will send the info regarding the woofers and tweeters for the ROCKETS.

and yes the tweeters are available state side, but everything else is coming from Mr. Pu in china.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

I sent an email out to everyone that has emailed me in the past about drivers, but I havent heard back from many of you. 

If you havent gotten it, please email me asap and I will get the list of whats available to you.


----------



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

Sandbagger said:


> I sent an email out to everyone that has emailed me in the past about drivers, but I havent heard back from many of you.
> 
> If you havent gotten it, please email me asap and I will get the list of whats available to you.


Sorry for the delay... Email sent. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone have easy access to their RS300's and can pull a driver out and take a meter and measure the resistance on one of the woofers?

Trying to figure something out and need that info

Thanks


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Final Call, order is going in today

I really dont plan on stocking much so if you need it you better get in on this order or expect to spend a bunch in shipping costs


----------



## magnatest (Oct 30, 2009)

Kevin,

Do you still need the RSS300 impedance info? If so, I can pull a driver in the morning and measure.

Gregg


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope, but thanks though



Magnatest said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Do you still need the RSS300 impedance info? If so, I can pull a driver in the morning and measure.
> 
> Gregg


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Just wanted to let people know I still have a few RS850 and RSC200 woofers left as extras, and I can always get tweeters too.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

sandbagger said:


> Just wanted to let people know I still have a few RS850 and RSC200 woofers left as extras, and I can always get tweeters too.


Yeah I think youre the one I came across at AVS, thanks for posting here. I know I can get crossovers from Ninja, are amps for the 1K's available?


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

The amps havent had a large failure rate like the MFW amps, although there have been a few. One of several projects on my list is a replacement amp for the RS1000's along with finding a suatible replacement for the mid driver, should be fairly easy, just need to find the time( as soon as racing season is over)




TypeA said:


> Yeah I think youre the one I came across at AVS, thanks for posting here. I know I can get crossovers from Ninja, are amps for the 1K's available?


----------



## thegreenline (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

I wonder if you still have access to AV123 speaker replacement parts. I believe the amp on my strata mini's has blown. Was told by the local audio repair guy that they are to hard to fix and I should just replace them. Wondering if you have a replacement or any other ideas?

Thanks, Ron Greenlee


----------



## aitsu (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd also like to know if it's still possible to get parts.
One of my 850 Signatures just stopped working. My guess is that the crossover is bad, but I'm not sure.

Thanks,
aitsu


----------

